# Shaving arm pits to reduce sweating?!



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I know there's threads on shaving your pits on here already but will doing it actually reduce sweating as my whole body especially my back & ass break into a sweat at the slighest thing these days and when I work out I am soaked through........my pits are very hairy by the way lol?!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

go to doctors mate , they will give you some aluminum cloride , its a really strong deodorant which will definitely work , if you can bear the pain lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Juice Junky said:


> go to doctors mate , they will give you some aluminum cloride , its a really strong deodorant which will definitely work , if you can bear the pain lol


How does it work, you rub the stuff on your pits or drink it lol?!


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

hair grabs some of the sweat.. it will be a lot worse if you shave your pits


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

If you shave your pits the sweat will only then go to the clothes easier.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thing i find as i shave my pits all the time is that i dont sweat as much , and also i feel cleaner and fresher for some reason !!!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Get Driclor from boots.

Used to suffer with underarm sweat really bad, it actually works. I'd also not recommend shaving your pits, it makes me sweat more.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shave 1, strap a tampon under each arm and compare at the end of the day ?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Thing is its more my back that sweats not my pits so thinking the hair might be stopping them venting the sweat and that's why the rest of my body is sweating as well!


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Kane T said:


> Get Driclor from boots.
> 
> Used to suffer with underarm sweat really bad, it actually works. I'd also not recommend shaving your pits, it makes me sweat more.


I've used Driclor for years, only need to use it once every two to three months, it itches when it starts to dry but it's no problems after a few hours. It's only about 6quid so its cheap and lasts a good year or so


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Shaving your pits wont make u sweat less. It will only make u stink less as the sweat has nothing to cling onto.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

your hair is actually supposed to catch the cool winds in warm weather to cool you down and obviously warm you up in cold weather, just dont wear a fcukin shirt bro lol !!

lets get back to walking around as we were meant to !!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.buyinconfidence.com/acatalog/Perspi_Guard.html

Try this mate it works 100%, apart from work and gym I never left the house for around 2 years because of armpit sweat, I bought this stuff and use it twice a week and don't sweat 1 bit anymore


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

can just see flinty now looking like silence of the lambs, all dolled up , shaved smooth with his cockle all tucked up between his legs.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Just get one of these bad boys.



You can keep all the hair you want then.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

what ever next , since when have males shaved there arm pits swear it was only girls that done that !


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Seeing as the other posts I have made tonight, about my hardship to enjoy an innocent friendship with a female companion and my express of how I enjoy to indulge information about horoscopes and learn about myself in such a freaky manor - its probably not the best time to also confess I shave my armpits as I have been labeled gay on a few occasions this evening.

As a result of this evenings events I am, at present, confused about my sexuality so locked myself in a dark room to prevent me acting out in a manner I may later regret.

My advice to you, friend, would be shave your armpits. Because it prevents B.O and you will ultimately come out the bathroom looking FABULOUS DARLING!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I shave mine and find it does reduce the sweating .

You will only know if it helps if you try it yourself; if you don't like it then don't shave em again.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

JamStyle said:


> Seeing as the other posts I have made tonight, about my hardship to enjoy an innocent friendship with a female companion and my express of how I enjoy to indulge information about horoscopes and learn about myself in such a freaky manor - its probably not the best time to also confess I shave my armpits as I have been labeled gay on a few occasions this evening.
> 
> As a result of this evenings events I am, at present, confused about my sexuality so locked myself in a dark room to prevent me acting out in a manner I may later regret.
> 
> My advice to you, friend, would be shave your armpits. Because it prevents B.O and you will ultimately come out the bathroom looking FABULOUS DARLING!


lmfao :lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha some funny posts on here, think I will just shave them tomorrow when I do my chest and see if it helps, if not the hair will soon grow back again!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

When shaved short not bald I feel like the deodorant gets to the pores better and I sweat less... could be a mind trick also. My ass could sink a boat with sweat, suppose that's another thread though..


----------



## LardyLad (Nov 14, 2010)

Amazing thread! Ive suffered really badly with under arm sweat for years, got some pills off the doc once but they didnt really work, just gave me a dry mouth! Im sure mines blood pressure related, its a right pain in the ****!! il give the above suiggestions a go

cheers guys


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i use a thing called perspirex mate .. put it on the night before and washj after a shower and it keeps pitts dry... i suffer badly from sweating under arms only .. i also use immac cream and just take all the hair away .. im not much of a hairy guy anyway so doesnt look bad


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Driclor is amazing, the best deoderant i've ever used. I can't remember the last time i had patches..

Don't see why its not more popular tbh


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Driclor is amazing, the best deoderant i've ever used. I can't remember the last time i had patches..
> 
> Don't see why its not more popular tbh


Cuz it burns like hell lol

ive tried it and its the worst pain ive ever felt :no:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Juice Junky said:


> Cuz it burns like hell lol
> 
> ive tried it and its the worst pain ive ever felt :no:


X2 itches like a motherfvcka as well.

If you use it don't get it on your hands either, and if you do wash it off straight away. Spilt loads on my hand and it nearly dissolved it lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i trim mines down now and then but still sweat sameway


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

a wouldnt shave just trim with the hair clipers, or use dry clot from chemist works very well


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember I once shaved my pits, I swear I sweated more not less afterwards...


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I've been shaving my armpits since I was in my late teens. In my 40's now, and these days the only body-hair I have is on my forearms

Don't think it makes you sweat any less, but I certainly stink more if I've gone a couple of weeks without shaving.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

You can apply a paste of baking soda mixed with water underneath the armpit just a small amount and this works to reduce excessive sweating in armpits. women use black cohosh and red clover you can try these, I would also suggest a reduction in caffeine as this stimulates sweat glands

kaza


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

Lower the tren


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Try perspirex

How does Perspirex work?

Perspirex works by temporarily rendering ineffective the sweat glands. The Aluminium Chloride in Perspirex reacts with the water in the sweat gland and forms a keratin plug in the gland. This little plug causes the sweat gland to go dormant.

The plug will be expelled with the shedding of the dead cells on the surface of the skin, and the sweat gland will become active again. This process takes from a couple of days up to a week, which is why you have to reapply Perspirex only 1-3 times a week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy 67 said:


> I've been shaving my armpits since I was in my late teens. In my 40's now, and these days the only body-hair I have is on my forearms
> 
> Don't think it makes you sweat any less, but I certainly stink more if I've gone a couple of weeks without shaving.


now this is true- shaving or dehairing (i have lasered my armpits as well as some other areas) does reduce the "stink" as the hair harbours the bacteria that thrive on the sweat and cause the smell.

However, to actually stop excessive sweating:

http://www.cosmedocs.co.uk/hyperhidrosis.htm

I've used the above company and can recommend them for price/outcomes (do my facial botox with them too).

Botox injected in a grid pattern accross each armpit will stop you sweating. Amazing.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Deodorant... As for shaving your armpits, see no reason not to. I've considered it myself as they tend to get clogged when I use aerosol deodorants, and thus hurt like hell when I'm washing them out when I shower.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Kian1980 said:


> Try perspirex
> 
> How does Perspirex work?
> 
> ...


ive been looking into this , but it only lasts around 6 months, £800 a year is a lot of money


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate having hairy armpits. Makes me feel a bit ill seeing men lift weights with a sweaty bush hanging out.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I shave me pits and feel it keeps me dry and fresh. I also use a product called Driclor from time to time; it's the same kind of product as Perspirex. You can get them both from Boots. I have found Driclor to be more effective than Perspirex. They both take some getting used to at first as they burn like hell but once you're used to it you're fine. Once a week is enough to keep you dry (just use normal deodorant daily). My routine used to be Wednesday night - Driclor night... that would get me sweat free for Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights on the town.... now that I am a social recluse I don't need to worry about it so much lol


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I shave me pits and feel it keeps me dry and fresh. I also use a product called Driclor from time to time; it's the same kind of product as Perspirex. You can get them both from Boots. I have found Driclor to be more effective than Perspirex. They both take some getting used to at first as they burn like hell but once you're used to it you're fine. Once a week is enough to keep you dry (just use normal deodorant daily). My routine used to be Wednesday night - Driclor night... that would get me sweat free for Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights on the town.... now that I am a social recluse I don't need to worry about it so much lol


I used Driclor for a bit, stings like a b!tch. Does work though.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I shave my pits but with clippers and not a bic. I give them a number 1 and it works for me. I don't think it reduces sweat but it seems to stop the smell.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

@ Juice Junky way I look at it is 52 weeks a year one bottle at 25ml will last approx 4 weeks @ £7.30 from Boots will cost £94.90 for the year


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I also trim my pits, #2ish, otherwise they go like enormous 70's porn star style bushes. I just prefer it.

Anyone else suffer from sweaty/clammy palms? I always have, never found a cure for it.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Kian1980 said:


> @ Juice Junky way I look at it is 52 weeks a year one bottle at 25ml will last approx 4 weeks @ £7.30 from Boots will cost £94.90 for the year


i was talking about the botox, driclor or persipex was to painfull for me to use more than once

Anyone had pain from these products and found the pain reduces each time you use it ?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Gary try Odoban , i use it on my hands and only have to use it once a week now. you can get it from boots but has to be ordered off their website


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Kian1980 said:


> Try perspirex
> 
> How does Perspirex work?
> 
> ...


Tried this and didn't find it very efective but again the problem for me isn't really my armpits its mainly my back and ass lol!


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

PHHead:3330830 said:


> Tried this and didn't find it very efective but again the problem for me isn't really my armpits its mainly my back and ass lol!


Try the stuff I suggested to Gary mate


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

A sales rep told me this years ago.

I shave my pits with clippers and find it keeps me cooler, my deoderant works much better and I feel cleaner.

I also shave my nadgers with clippers as well. If its hot I get a ridiculously sweaty under carriage


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Driclor is like acid for me  Doesn't always work for me either.


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

Shaving your hair isnt going to help to reduce sweating at all.. it is going to make it worse.. go see a doctor or else use a deodorant to stop the sweating process on undesirable body parts...


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Pin ya pits with Botox. That will stop ya pond pits. Turn em into a dry river bed! IT WORKS.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

The FITTER you become the more you sweat, it is a GOOD thing. It is simply how the body cools down more efficiently.

If you are worried then use bicarb under the arms to reduce the problem.

Just ensure you bathe well as it will get smelly if you dont

kaza


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Shaving your pits does seem to help mate, but whatever you do do not shave your crack..

heres why:

http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?49710-Don-t-shave-your-ass

my mate sent me that ages ago, has me in stitches every time lol


----------

